# Replacing malt extract with liquid corn syrup (glucose).



## fourlambs (20/10/14)

Hello,
I use the recipe below often for my american style pale ale..... i have heard that one can partially replace some of the malt with glucose (corn syrup) to ligthen (colour) the beer and make it a little less malty.

But by how much would i reduce the malt / replace with glucose?

3 lts Water
280g Crystal Malt
14g Choc Malt

25gm *Fuggles* hops

25gm *Cascade* hops 


Add liquid to fermenter barrel with 3kg *light* malt, top up to 23lts, then added another 25gm *Cascade* hops

11.5gm yeast.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## verysupple (20/10/14)

Yes, you can lighten the colour by adding simple sugars like dextrose/glucose/table sugar (whatever you feel like) and it will also lighten the body.

BUT corn syrup (maltodextrin) is not fermentable and will ADD body to your beer. I think you meant corn sugar which is another name for dextrose.

As for how much malt extract to replace, you need to know what FG you're aiming at. Once you know taht you can try inah's spreadsheet (link) or the this link (not as accurate) to figure out your recipe.


----------



## fourlambs (20/10/14)

Thanks, yes I meant liquid glucose or corn syrup as I know it. 

The glucose has a DE (dextrose equivalent) of ~42DE and the final SG I am aiming for is 1012ish. I will try the link.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Nizmoose (16/11/14)

fourlambs said:


> Thanks, yes I meant liquid glucose or corn syrup as I know it.
> 
> The glucose has a DE (dextrose equivalent) of ~42DE and the final SG I am aiming for is 1012ish. I will try the link.
> 
> ...


I think a rule many people follow is don't exceed 10% of the grain bill, so if using 3kg of extract, don't go over the 300g mark and you should achieve what you're after


----------

